# Weight loss = Eating Correctly and Exercise



## Kevin Hart (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi all, I am pre diabetic and write and cook recipes of my own which in a lot a cases would be fine for T2.
Removing the processed food from your diet is relatively easy but it could become boring so I set about writing recipes that were low carb no processed sugar and healthy to eat.
That combined with a good power walk, swimming or cycling will get you fitter and you will loose weight and feel much better.
I hope you have a look at my recipes and information on cookwithkev.net 
Enjoy the site, Kevin.  www.cookwithkev.net


----------



## navigator (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi to all in the weight loss groups.
My wife who is not good at web-based stuff is now classed as prediabetic, with an *HbA1c of 48, in August. She has a BMI of 27.5*. 
I am involved with this situation, as I have had to deal with the effect of diabetes on my brother who has mental capacity issues and was not properly supported by NHS. So my knowledge and understanding are pretty high. 
Now my wife and I are concerned that we do not understand how the 48 appeared. *On February 18, HbA1c was 46 and in June was 42.* Her GP put her onto the NHS healthier You Programme, in February. The 48 above was *at the first one to one discussion, after waiting 6 months!!.* Needless to say, the GP is as puzzled as ourselves. Wife has another NHS blood test today [18-9-18] and will get back to the GP later next week
Since joining the Slimming World, in January 18, *she has lost nearly 13 Kg*, has never knowingly eaten high sugar foods, keeps away from most manufactured foods and is good at following the Slimming World recipes. We are both regularly exercising and cannot ket our heads around the 48 Level.
We agree that the wife needs to keep working at the weight loss, diets, exercise schemes. However what type of diet plan is going to work??


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Navigator, I would like you to visit my site for information on this very subject .  I myself am pre diabetic and by following my own guidelines I am feeling better and looking better (Lost 1/2 stone in less than two months) I am not or profess to be an expert on diabetes but I’m pretty up there with nutrition.


----------



## navigator (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Kevin, thanks for the quick reply
I have looked at your site and I have sent you a comment via e-mail direct.

I am needing ideas on food content and nutrition so that the diets that Sheila and I take on are easy to apply and compare with good practice. [ignoring NHS and GP ideas of healthy meals of course]


----------



## Drummer (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi Navigator a low carb way of eating seems really easy to follow, and can even reverse full diabetes. 
I formulated a small set of rules which have worked for me
1) Do not eat anything which is over 10 percent carbs - that is sugar and starches.
2) Rule one does not apply to high cocoa chocolate in small amounts.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 27, 2018)

Being active is good for anyone


----------



## Madeline (Dec 31, 2018)

Slimming World is a low fat, high carb nightmare, unless there’s been a dramatic change in the last few years. A friend did it, potatoes and pasta were ‘free’ foods, ie didn’t count, along with a load of other carb dense foods. A ‘free’ snack was a Pasta Shot mug thing! She did lose a ton of weight on it, but I’m guessing you will do if you cut out a macronutrient. Just that Diabetes Fairy must be rubbing her little hands with glee, and lurking in the corner of every meeting.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2019)

Good luck to all who are doing there best to loose weight


----------

